# Anyone have one of these?



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I was just browsing the web, and found this... I haven't seen on in person yet... Pretty sweet! :rockn:

Brute Force Power Wheels









http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3760821


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Check out the mods you can do to those things on youtube Throw a 24V on that 12 and it will burn out all day long haha.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep, Got the green one...


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

If your shopping for your child go ahead and get them a 50cc atv. My boy is 2 and he has a kfx700 powerwheels and a LEM condor 50. needless to say the powerwheels is going to grandma's.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

Ha, I remember a video of a bunch of guy's that put 110cc motors in a bunch of those power wheels.:flames:


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

i think toys r us has em yo.. 

side note:
their baby is about 3 months in the womb and already lookin' at 4 wheelers! heck yeah!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Put a small block 350 in there and let your kid eat.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a pic I use as a joke sometimes. This one is camo. My nephew has the same one. Of course, this is not him....


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

My daughter has one. She loves it! She's 4 and already wants one that goes fast and is loud like daddy's, but I told her she has to wait a few years. They have no problem going through mud puddles and sand, unlike some of the Power Wheels.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Bass Pro had a red one over the holidays and though my little girl was only 10 months at the time i wanted to get her one so bad and put it up. Though they are not cheap. Wanted like 350.00 for them. I am gonna get her one. THough she is more of a PUSHER than Rider. she has a little horsey right now that she will not get on but she pushes the hell out of it


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is my son on his


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

sweet! you should dub over the sound of a Muzzy or something when he drives up... that would be funny


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My daughter's almost 3 years old and has the green one...same color as my old 07 650. Now I got the Dark blue 08 750, been thinkin of paintin hers to match mine.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Did you have the high gear locked out in the Vid?


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

No I took the lock out for that as soon as it came out of the box.


----------

